# MTX TX6001 2-Way 6.5" 4ohm 90W Midrange Car Speaker



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

MTX TX6001 2-Way 6.5" 4ohm 90W Midrange Car Speaker - eBay (item 220761489474 end time Apr-07-11 19:03:10 PDT)

Tons of feedback, Bid now!


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

topp


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

topp


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

top!!


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

topp!


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

topp!


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

topp!


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

ENDING IS 5 HOURS!!!!


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

15 MINS!!!!


----------

